# Q: Is a 46cm WSD same as a 46cm mens?



## justinfox (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm a long time lurker and born again roadie rider (I'm 33 and last owned a road bike at 17). 

I've spent the last 2 months trying to hunt down a road bike for my girlfriend Christina. We're both graphic designers (read - super fussy) and we both hate the majority of bicycle frame graphics out there for both men and women's bikes, so much so that I've personally had a few bikes powdercoated one colour.

We've had a look at the lower end range bicycles of nearly all manufacturers but nothing grabs our fancy. We just feel that for the money it's a shame to ride something ugly (to us) even though it functions perfectly. So we've decided to up our budget 2 fold and this opened us up to the Bianchi Dama She:










The only problem is that there's no size 46 in the country, and only a 49 is available. I am 167cm and I ride a small mens frame (48cm). But I assume a women's 49cm is smaller than a mens 48cm? Or am I wrong?

Here are her measurements:









Thanks in advance for any advice. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The WSD bikes often have shorter top tubes, although that is often negated a bit by a steeper seat tube angle. They're better for a woman that's a little long-legged and short torsoed.

Looking at the geometry on Bianchi's website (that's a 2007 Dama She you posted), the 49cm actually has a virtual top tube longer than what's on my unisex 49cm (I'm about 164cm tall with a 78cm inseam and 60cm arm measurement--longish legs and arms). It might be too big. Given she'd have the saddle considerably lower than me, the overall reach would be less, though. The 46cm doesn't have much shorter of a TT, and could actually be a bit worse of a fit because of a lower head tube.

The stock saddle rocks, though!

If you can get a good deal on a XS (48) 2008 Cervelo RS it'd probably be a good fit for her.

Terry's Fast Woman in the 17.5" size might be a nice fit for her. Not sure if the graphics are up to snuff.
http://www.terrybicycles.com/cycling_savvy/fastwoman.html

If you ever come across a Merlin Camena XS, that has great geometry and it's bare Ti so you could design whatever graphics you wanted.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

So, she's had a fitting session at a bike shop? I'd advise doing that first, and once she's set up on the fitting rig, take those measurements for seat setback, seat height, reach, and bar drop, and see how they work out vs your candidate bikes.


----------



## justinfox (May 14, 2008)

She hasn't had a fitting session but she has tried sizing up a 2009 Giant Avail in SMALL/46.5 and it was too big for her, the shop (friends of mine) suggested the XS which is a size 43. 

Thanks for taking the time to write jogy/Creakyknees. Much appreciated. 

The hunt continues. I've since done a lot more research (last night) on custom frames. We have a few local frame builders here in Sydney who would happily make a custom steel frame for her, value wise a build with complete Tiagra would be the same price as a mass manufactured bike with 105. It's definitely on the cards.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

jorgy said:


> If you can get a good deal on a XS (48) 2008 Cervelo RS it'd probably be a good fit for her.



An RS will not fit, as the standover will be too extreme. I should know, I have very similar measurements to the OP and cannot ride a Cervelo comfortably. 

I have two road bikes: a 44cm Specialized Ruby and a 42.5 Pinarello, both with 700c wheels. The 44 Ruby has a more compact geometry, so the 68cm standover would not be a problem. The Pinny has a 69cm SO, so it might be a bit more of a taint-squish.

Specialized's Ruby/Dolce line has identical geometry, so their price points cover the gamut from entry-level to high-end race. It would not be difficult to find a Spec shop to try out a 44. Once you try out the fit, filling in the details (frame, components, etc) is easy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sacha said:


> An RS will not fit, as the standover will be too extreme. I should know, I have very similar measurements to the OP and cannot ride a Cervelo comfortably.


And everyone be warned: the smaller Cervelo frames have murderous toe overlap.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

^ ^ ^ That, too! 

(And the Soloist can be a pretty harsh ride.)


----------



## justinfox (May 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone. We've put a deposit down on an extra small 2009 Giant TCR Alliance W.










The S size (46.5cm) was too large, so we're taking the risk on the XS which is a 43cm. 

Amazingly not one single XS is in the country, so we're going to have to wait until Feb next year for delivery!!! Should be worth the wait though!

Thanks again for all the help, much appreciated!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*XS will be perfect?*

"Thanks a lot everyone. We've put a deposit down on an extra small 2009 Giant TCR Alliance W.The S size (46.5cm) was too large, so we're taking the risk on the XS which is a 43cm."

Good choice on the XS, but really worried about that 51.5 top tube length (according to Giant geometry online). Did quickmath on her measurements, she is borderline 44-44.5, and her torso length appears to be on the long side proportionately to her inseam. But, arms are pretty short. This is still a 700c wheel, explains such a long tt for such a small bike. Yes she will have standover, but hate to see her end up with a size 6 stem just to reach the levers.

Is your 128cm total height correct? In my non-metric world that is just over 4 feet tall. At that height I've found the customer just doesn't fit on a production bike. I built a 650c steel IF for a lady 139cm tall a few years ago, and she claims it fit her better than her previous custom build (which was a 700c). She has a 90cm stem and she still raves about how it's the first time she's been able to shift properly.

If at all possible to see her on an XS Giant with identical geometry?


----------



## justinfox (May 14, 2008)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> Is your 128cm total height correct?


A) Is her total height, which is 157cm  She should be OK on it. If reach is a problem I'll happily replace the stem (I am not a huge raceface fan in any case).


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*omg*

I sooooooooo misread the photo of her measurements. it's been a long day.  



justinfox said:


> A) Is her total height, which is 157cm  She should be OK on it. If reach is a problem I'll happily replace the stem (I am not a huge raceface fan in any case).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

don't forget that stems aren't the only way to change reach. look at bars w/ short reach as well (salsa poco, which oddly enough is shorter and shallower than their 'short & shallow' model.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Justinfox,
You and your girlfrined might find the Terry Bicycle podcast (T-chatter) very helpful. I'm a small guy and I did. http://www.terrybicycles.com/seminar.html

Especially check out the podcasts titled: It's a Small World After All and The Bike Shop Experience.


Good luck!
Steve


----------

